# ISO Buckeyes



## MochaBean04 (Dec 22, 2004)

I only have what is in it.  i was trying to copy my friends recipes for these cookies called buckeyes .  All i know is thate there is 
peanutbutter
chocolate
butter
rice crispies
and 1/2 stick parafin

and i believe it makes 3 dozen.  if anyone know of this recipe please let me know. . thanks in advance

melissa


----------



## jkath (Dec 22, 2004)

found this for you  

BUCKEYE COOKIES      


: 1 stick margarine 
: 1 lb. confectioner's sugar 
: 2 cups peanut butter, crunchy or creamy 
: 1/2 cup rice krispies 
: 1 12-oz. package of chocolate chips 
: 1/8 stick paraffin 

: In top of double boiler over hot water, melt chocolate chips and paraffin while preparing the cookie. With hands mix the margarine, confectioner's sugar and peanut butter until it holds together. Add rice crispies and mix them in thoroughly. Form into 1-inch balls and place on waxed-paper lined cookie sheets. Dip balls into melted chocolate mixture. Set on cookie sheets until set. Makes about 5 dozen.


----------



## kansasgirl (Dec 22, 2004)

This is mine for a maple version.

Maple Buckeyes 
1/4 c Butter 
1/4 c Peanut butter, chunky 
2 c Maple syrup 
12 oz Chocolate chips 
1 small Paraffin cake 

1.Cook butter and maple syrup to 232F. Just before removing from stove add peanut butter - DON'T STIR. 
2.When cool, beat with mixer until mixture becomes grainy. 
3.Melt chocolate and parafin in a double boiler until smooth. 
4.Shape into balls the size of a buckeye. Dip balls into chocolate mixture. Using a toothpick in the center of the ball, dip a little more than halfway into the chocolate to resemble a buckeye. Allow to set on parchment paper.


----------

